# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Printed Soft Skin for Human-Robot Interaction, Disney Research Pittsburgh, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Disney Research

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed Soft Skin for Human-Robot Interaction

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> The purpose of this research is the development of a soft skin module with a built-in airtight cavity in which air pressure can be sensed. A pressure feedback controller is implemented on a robotic system using this module for contact sensing and gentle grasping. The soft skin module is designed to meet size and safety criteria appropriate for a toysized interactive robot. All module prototypes are produced using a muti-material 3D printer. Experimental results from collision tests show that this module significantly reduces the impact forces due to collision. Also, using the measured pressure information from the module, the robotic system to which these modules are attached is capable of very gentle physical interaction with soft objects.

----------


## Airicist

30-sec TECH: Disney's soft-touch robot hands

Published on Oct 7, 2015

Disney's research division is working to bring Baymax to life, demonstrating inflatable robot hands with excellent grip and a very soft touch. Full story:

"Inflatable graspers let robots "handle with care"

by Ben Coxworth
October 1, 2015

----------

